# grip safety



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

I was wondering how hard would it be to install a beavertail grip safety on a Para GI Expert 1911?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You probably can't do it yourself, unless you have a whole lot of metal-working and -machining experience.
This is what gunsmiths are for. Find a really good one, and then bring him all of your work.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've done several of them. It's a little tricky but it's not rocket science. If you are not one that has done much of any work on your weapons I'd get a smith to do it though.


----------



## jwhisler (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you very much for all your help


----------



## gotigers (May 19, 2009)

http://forums.1911forum.com/showthread.php?t=183078


----------



## kunklec (Aug 21, 2009)

To install one, you have to cut a radius on the frame, either .250" or .220" depending on the brand of grip safety. You can buy a jig from Brownells.com for about $17.00. Then you have to file the trigger block part of the safety to get the proper clearance. Otherwise you may not be able to operate the trigger. If you file too much, the grip safety may be non functional. The work is not really hard, it can all be done with a small file. Of course you will need to refinish the areas that you filed. Gunsmiths will charge $75.00 and up for this not including the safety or refinishing (can be done with cold blue). I install a lot of them, using a jig on my mill. I have seen some ham fisted jobs done by people wanting to save a few bucks. The only repair then is welding and complete refinishing. I have them on all of my 1911s, they really improve the grip for me.
Ask some gunsmiths for prices. Done right, they look easy and feel great. Done poorly, they are ugly, uncomfortable and unsafe.
Chip Kunkle


----------



## dances with guns (Sep 10, 2009)

check out this thread i started on m1911forum. i did a review of my gi expert and this guy posted pics of his with a beavertail (and other parts) that he put on his.

http://forum.m1911.org/showthread.php?t=73410


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

If you decide to install a bt grip safety on your pistola, i advise you to purchase the ed brown memory groove model & the brown wide thumb safety.
Have them professionally fitted & blended to the frame at the same time. Keep in mind that the frame, mainspring housing, slide stop, grip safety, & thumb safety will require refinishing to cosmetically enhance the beauty of your sidearm. I can highly recommend the "robar company" to handle this chore for you.


----------



## gpo1956 (Nov 18, 2010)

If you decide to do it yourself, I'd probably stay away from the Ed Brown for your first attempt. There is considerably more metal removal and blending involved than with the Smith & Alexander or the Wilson versions.


----------

